# Suche Yachthafen zwischen Roermond bis Stevensweert



## aal-andy (23. Mai 2006)

suche für mein Boot einen neuen Hafen (z.Zt. Ascloa/Roermond), irgendwo zwischen Roermond und Stevensweert. Bis jetzt stehen zur näheren Auswahl der Hafen in Roermond-Herten (bei Nico Snellens) und der direkt in Stevensweert, der aber entfernungsmäßig etwas unglücklicher liegt. Falls jemand noch einen kleinen netten Hafen in dieser Region kennt, wäre ich für Informationen sehr dankbar.


----------



## Lachsy (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: Suche Yachthafen zwischen Roermond bis Stevensweert*

Der hafen Hatenboer ist zwar schön gelegen, aber sau teuer.
Der kleine hafen ..........eigendlich kann man ihn nicht hafen nennen bei deweerd ist eh ein campingplatz mit liegemöglichkeit für boot, ist auch nicht billig .
De Koeweide war wie unser boot dort lag der günstigste, wir hatten ca 400 € für das ganze jahr bezahlt. Aber schön ist er nicht.
Marina Ooelderhuske finde ich sehr schön, aber wohl auch recht teuer.
Es gibt auch noch deRosslag Per m²       Euro. 31,00*
*Je nach Steiger unterschiedliche Mindestpreise.

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Cusack (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: Suche Yachthafen zwischen Roermond bis Stevensweert*

Hi,
probier doch mal bei Hermus Watersport http://www.hermus-watersport.nl/ dort gehen die Preise.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Boerni72 (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: Suche Yachthafen zwischen Roermond bis Stevensweert*

Hallo aal-andy,
es kann sein das du in Stevensweert keinen platz bekommst, wenn du sagst das du Angler bist, uns haben sie dort anfang des Jahres abegelehnt, weil dort die nächtlichen Asufahrten nicht geduldet werden, haben jetzt einen platz in Wessem "de koeweide". Der ist nicht so teuer wie die miesten Plätze in Roermond.
Gruß Boerni


----------



## aal-andy (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: Suche Yachthafen zwischen Roermond bis Stevensweert*

erst einmal vielen dank für eure infos, werde die genannten häfen mal abklappern und schauen, wo ich den kahn dann unterstellen werde, bin diese saison gott sei dank noch untergebracht.


----------



## BSZocher (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Suche Yachthafen zwischen Roermond bis Stevensweert*

Bei nico ist auch nicht ganz billig.


----------



## aal-andy (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: Suche Yachthafen zwischen Roermond bis Stevensweert*



			
				BSZocher schrieb:
			
		

> Bei nico ist auch nicht ganz billig.


 
das stimmt, der hafen ist aber recht ordentlich und von der lage sehr schön. ein problem was wir jetzt haben ist, das die reine liegezeit relativ kurz ist, so mitte ende april geht´s in wasser, anfang oktober müssen wir aber schon wieder raus. und gerade ab dieser zeit lässt sich ja noch gerne der ein oder andere fisch verhaften, der sich seinen winterspeck anfrisst. als kunde bei nico räumt er für mich und meinem partner hoffentlich noch ein wenig rabatt ein #6.


----------

